# Becoming a FAS Instructor



## phil1147 (1 Oct 2008)

how can you become a fas instructor? i never see any vacancies, is it word of mouth or do they advertise somewhere?


----------



## wannabe (7 Oct 2008)

If you log onto: http://jobbank.fas.ie/servlet/Watis?REQUEST.WWW_JS_LOGIN_NONREG_EN&LANG_TEMPLATE=EN&SYSTEM_ID=VAC

This is the Jobseeker link on the Fas.ie homepage. 

In the 'Find a job using one of the criteria below' click on FAS. This will list any jobs in Fas - Instructor/other. Keep checking back in because there are jobs listed here from time to time.

Also very worthwhile is to send your C.V and letter on spec to any FAS training centres which you would like to work in. You probably have a particular course/s in mind to match your skills. Your c.v. may be put on file, for future positions or for part-time work as it may come up to cover for holiday leave etc. 

I would advise sending directly to the training centres as opposed to a head office, because each centre (probably) deals with their own staffing. 

That's all the advice I have.


----------



## Complainer (8 Oct 2008)

wannabe said:


> I would advise sending directly to the training centres as opposed to a head office, because each centre (probably) deals with their own staffing.


This would be very unusual in a public body, as recruitment would normally be done by a central HR department, to ensure compliance with best practice and fair procedures.


----------

